

Nexus 4 available from Google today starting at noon PST - wwdevries
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/27/3696884/nexus-4-google-play-today

======
wwdevries
According to the e-mail, this time around they will only sell in the U.S.

------
MojoJolo
Nexus 4 round two... Starts... Noon!

